# this one's a dandy



## thekctermite (Jun 12, 2008)

This was recently encountered by a remodeler when he ripped the wall open. They tossed it out before I got there, but I'm told it was in fact a radiator hose from a car. It was, of course, replaced.

There were two other chunks of radiator hose used as Fernco's in the basement as well.


----------



## Titan (Oct 22, 2008)

Was this radiator hose rated for 180 degrees, or the full 210?


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Radiator hose, hmmmmm I'll have to remember that.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats the second reason you should carry radiator hoses in your truck


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I didn't notice an IAPMO approval stamp on that hose. Are you sure it is legal?

Mark :no:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh that's all wrong...
It's not vented right...
They should have put in a tee and run a garden hose up to the attic.:laughing:


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Oh that's all wrong...
> It's not vented right...
> They should have put in a tee and run a garden hose up to the attic.:laughing:


 my code says you cant mix automotive & lawn & garden.


----------



## thekctermite (Jun 12, 2008)

mjcoleman said:


> my code says you cant mix automotive & lawn & garden.


Wait...I think they make a Fernco adapter for that. :yes:


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> Wait...I think they make a Fernco adapter for that. :yes:


 well im from missouri, so your just gonna have to " show me".


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Now we know why some people have junk cars in their yards!


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

USP45 said:


> Now we know why some people have junk cars in their yards!


:laughing:
so howd ya fix that sink. ahhh two datsuns and a pinto.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

mjcoleman said:


> :laughing:
> so howd ya fix that sink. ahhh two datsuns and a pinto.


Actually, a chevy big block 350 with a Chrysler heater hose connected to the oil drain plug!


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

If it's got wheels you can do that.:icon_biggrin:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Come on, have you all not heard about the new Mexican drain pipe thats coming out, no fitting needed just bend it in what ever direction you need it to go..... I like it..... I bet it says made in Mexico...... Outsource America and see what you get.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

DWV Pex


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Can I use the red multi purpose glue on that ??


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

only if you work in a municipality that does not acknowledge daylight savings time.:whistling2:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

a 3/4" galvinized nipple works great for my lawnmower exaust that rusted off. It can ever blow smoke rings. :laughing:


----------



## bob (Aug 21, 2008)

it worked


----------

